# Pet Microchipping in South Wales



## snowallen (Jan 28, 2011)

As you are no-doubt aware, it will soon become compulsary in England and Wales for all dogs to be microchipped and puppies to be chipped by their breeder before they leave for their new homes.
Now if like me, you do this as a matter of course, you are aware of the expense and challenge it is to get the pups back and forth to the vet, especially if the litter is large and you dont have several extra pairs of hands!

So,

you may be interested to know that we are offering our pet microchipping service in Cardiff and surrounding areas for £15 per animal and litters/multiple animals of 4 or more, we'll chip for a Tenner each 
All in the comfort of your pets own home.

We chip Dogs,cats,rabbits,guinea pigs and ferrets.

We are experienced, veterinary qualified and insured microchip implanters as well as breeders and exhibitors of Alaskan Malamutes.
You can see more details about us and the sevices we offer on our website

http://snowallen.tripod.com/services.html

or see our FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/372897446090466/372902939423250/?notif_t=group_activity


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

This has gone back to consultations, thank god. They have failed to take into account a number of issues.

That's not to say that I disagree with the idea, but they do need a more conclusive plan. Microchipping will not affect dangerous dogs, and will only increase the number of dogs who suffer side effects. It'll also take about 10 years for it to make any difference, by their own timescale.

By "veterinary qualified", do you mean that you are vets, or that you have taken an implanter course? Because there is a distinct difference between the two.

E x


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Er who is going to chip all the puppy farm pups in sunny south wales???


----------



## snowallen (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you Ellesbelles, we are not Veterinarians, but have taken a course and were trained by Vets as opposed to a company salesperson...

And Rose, we do not condone or support puppy farming in any way. We are offering a service. And I for one, think it would be of great benefit to those puppies if someone, ANYONE microchipped them. The breeders details are recorded which may make them accountable when those poor dogs are abandoned or end up in rescue centres.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Never going to happen though is it?


----------

